# THE SCENT WORKS



## dubnica (Jul 24, 2010)

I am new ot soap making and I am just trying to gather my supplies. 
I found this website THE SCENT WORKS,  they have lots of FO but I would like to know if anyone has any experience with them before I order.  Their FO are $4.5 -$5.50 per 1oz so it is quite expensive, but they list a lot of information about each FO which is very usefull.  
Thanks for your input
Helena


----------



## TessC (Jul 24, 2010)

Their FOs definitely aren't the least expensive, but they have some spectacular ones that are well worth every penny, imo. The ones I've tried have been quite strong, unlike some of the bargain priced suppliers' FOs, and the scents have been complex and deep. 

 I'd sign up at the Scent Review Board ( http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/ ) and check for the specific fragrances you're considering, just to be sure it's not one of the odd faders or seizers.


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2010)

high quality stuff, and the owners are involved, attentive, and really neat.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 25, 2010)

Ditto what everyone else said. They are one of my favorites to order from. 

IrishLass


----------



## ChrisShepp (Jul 26, 2010)

I can only echo what the others have said; they are very spendy but I have been thrilled with everything I have tried from them. They shipped quickly, and the FOs were _strong_!

I made a batch of salt bars for a lady friend scented with 'Sakura Hana' - their dupe of BBW Japanese Cherry Blossom. I am a 28 year old man and I do NOT like florals, but holy guacamole... it was amazing. Don't tell anybody, but I have been using a scrap bar to shower with


----------



## honor435 (Jul 26, 2010)

are you just starting out soaping? If so, I would use less exp fo, til you come up with a good recipe. natures garden has 10-1 ouncers for 20$, as does peakcandle.com(make sure its body safe, as they have many for candles) and you can double or triple order any fos that you want with the sampler, some places dont allow you to. 
Oh, sorry Ididnt answer the question, no i havent shopped there!


----------



## nebetmiw (Jul 27, 2010)

Helena due to your location I would suggest Bramble Berry.  They are located in WA which is alot closer than NC so shipping should be cheaper.  Both are very good companies but saving a dollar is a big thing these days.  Why spend extra on shipping if just as good a place is closer.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jul 29, 2010)

SW has some AMAZING FOs, very single one I've bought there has been well worth it. 
I'm in WA too, and although I have only ordered a couple of FOs from BB to date, I can highly recommend them for great service, fast shipping and good prices. The FOs I have used from there were also very high quality. I will say that SW has a much larger, eclectic selection, with many you won't find elsewhere. 

To just experiment and start out, you can use cheapo FOs.... but once you are starting to make really nice stuff, paying extra for GOOD fragrance (as well as other ingredients) will make your products so much nicer.


----------



## ChrisShepp (Jul 30, 2010)

Dubnica,

I'd like to share three very important pieces of advice with you that I wish I had known when I started soaping:

1. DON'T judge an EO/FO by sniffing it out of the bottle. They aren't meant to be smelled that way, and in addition to that, they may come out smelling shockingly different once you have CP'd them.

2. DON'T buy a large quantity of ANY EO/FO until you have A) soaped it in CP and B) let it cure a full 2-3 months. Stick to the 1-2 oz'ers until you know how they behave.

3. DON'T assume that ALL of the EO/FOs from a supplier are good just because you liked one or two.

Case in point: I bought a BIG, EXPENSIVE bottle of Eucalyptus Spearmint FO from a particular supplier; I had never previously had an EO/FO from them that I didnt like so I assumed.... Anywho, out of the bottle, it was so intoxicating it was _surreal_. 24 hours after soaping, it smelled completely different. The Eucalytpus had a sort of charred smell, and the fresh, sparkly mint was just plain gone. After 3 months, the bars have no smell. Like not even a little. I actually made the soap for my BIL; glad I didn't send it - I would have felt very embarrassed.


----------

